# Spotted sussex chicks



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

Well I just got 10 baby spotted Sussex chicks and they are the most beautifully mark chicks I've ever seen. I have read that they make an excellent addition to any flock does anyone here have any and could u comment on what they are like and the does and don't of having them thanks.


----------



## SocialWorkSarah (May 11, 2013)

I have a 2- week old Sussex who looks just like this - beautiful markings! She is very mellow. The feed store clerk told me I can pick her out from our other similarly-colored chicks by her "eyeliner," cute.  I'm glad we got her!


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

SocialWorkSarah said:


> I have a 2- week old Sussex who looks just like this - beautiful markings! She is very mellow. The feed store clerk told me I can pick her out from our other similarly-colored chicks by her "eyeliner," cute.  I'm glad we got her!


They have the coolest markings I can't wait to see them when there older and it's cool when I talk to them they actually stop cock there heads and listen lol


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

great looking chicks, fantastic markings.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Very cute!


----------

